# GTROC Artist's sketch



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

John has just added a shop item, for all GTROC members and being the first member to have one done, I thought I should share with everyone.

The quality and attention to detail is fantastic, although you really need to see the A3 drawing to fully apppreciate the detail and quality. My web designer actually thought the drawing had been created in photoshop until I pointed out the most miniscule difference in the tyre tread - even then he couldn't believe it was a hand drawing!

Hard to appreciate the quality from these, but to back up my review, here is the actual picture the drawing was copied from:










and here is the sketch:










I'll try to get some higher definition pics up later and one of the drawing in a frame.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Does he do colour sketches? I'd be interested in getting one for my new car if:

1. It's not just for GTROC members
2. He will do other cars not just GTR's
3. GTROC get a cut


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The margins are tiny, so although we do make something on it, it doesn't mean we can start doing free memberships  It is for members only and more of the merchandise and benefits will be going that way as we seek to rebalance the benefits of paid versus free. Not sure about colur but if he does it would be interesting to see what they look like and if we can add them to the shop also

linky link


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool work that picture thing :bowdown1:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, good indeed, in fact a very good copy ..... is the original copyright holder of the copied photograph noted on the picture .....


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

That is amazing, loving how he has put the reflection of the car and the other bits in there.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

If anyone's using a photo from a professional who requires their permission, I suppose they would need it, even thought this is a hand drawing, rather than computerised anything.

In case I didn't mention, the drawing is A3 with artist's signature and GTROC logo.


----------

